# Orlando Feb 28-Mar 6



## rili (Jan 14, 2018)

Hi, I am looking for a 2 BR in the Orlando area for 2/28-3/6.i have 4 adults and a one year old. 
Thanks for checking!

Lisa


----------



## rili (Jan 27, 2018)

I am still looking foe these dates. I could possibly check in 3/1-3/6/18. I would prefer the SeaWorld area, but I don’t Mind going west towards Reunion. Thanks!


----------



## roadtriper (Jan 27, 2018)

Would a 3 bedroom at the Orlando Breeze in Davenport be of interest?   its actually east of disney  RT


----------



## rili (Jan 27, 2018)

It could work. I only have 4 adults, so 3 BR is overkill. But what do you have?


----------



## roadtriper (Jan 28, 2018)

rili said:


> It could work. I only have 4 adults, so 3 BR is overkill. But what do you have?


They are only showing a 3 bdrm. Limited avail.  (6 nights $600. )


----------



## wenjamvas (Jan 28, 2018)

rili said:


> Hi, I am looking for a 2 BR in the Orlando area for 2/28-3/6.i have 4 adults and a one year old.
> Thanks for checking!
> 
> Lisa


Hello,  I have Cypress Point; 2BR for those dates. It is 1 exit west from SeaWorld.


----------



## rili (Feb 2, 2018)

wenjamvas said:


> Hello,  I have Cypress Point; 2BR for those dates. It is 1 exit west from SeaWorld.


I sent you a message. I am interested in Cypress Point, can you contact me.
Lisa


----------



## DRIless (Feb 5, 2018)

rili said:


> Hi, I am looking for a 2 BR in the Orlando area for 2/28-3/6.i have 4 adults and a one year old.
> Thanks for checking!  Lisa


  Mystic Dunes Resort & Golf Club - Orlando  2Bedroom Sleeps8 2/28-3/6 $600


----------



## rili (Feb 6, 2018)

DRIless said:


> Mystic Dunes Resort & Golf Club - Orlando  2Bedroom Sleeps8 2/28-3/6 $600


I sent you a message, I am interested in Mystic Dunes. Please contact me.


----------



## rili (Feb 8, 2018)

I am still looking for these dates.


----------

